# bettas, cycled tanks, etc... help quickly please



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I set a tank up about a few weeks ago for a betta I've been trying to move for a long time now. Basically his tank has gotten like, bad... This is my stupid mistake. I was gone for a while and it hadn't gotten cleaned. 

Usually when I clean his tank I use water that's been sitting for a while along with start right. But all of it got used in another tank so I was kind of afraid to clean his tank because I didn't want to mess him up or anything. I don't know why, that's pretty stupid...

He's acting fairly healthy, but I really want to get him out of that tank because it's gotten pretty nast... 

The thing is I dunno what I should do about the other tank. It has a filter, a heater, and an airator. It's 10 gallons, fully planted. But I was just able to put start right in it yesterday (gets rid of all the chlorine and all that other bad stuff for fish.) 
It SAYS makes water safe for fish immediately but I don't know if I trust that...


I also put stability in it and it also says its okay to put fish in new tanks as long as you keep using some of it every day for a week. 

I really want to put him in there but I'm still scared it's not ready. 
Please help


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

When I clean my bettas water I don't treat it with anything because I have well water and nothings really needed. theres nothing bad in it. BUt I used to have him at another house that had city water. I just but the betta conditioning in his water, bubbled it and gave it oxygen, and put him right back in. He was always fine. And Hes still alive today. I think he almost 2 years old..maybe 3...and he's been through so much, Im surprised he still in great shape and healthy. Your betta should be fine.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> When I clean my bettas water I don't treat it with anything because I have well water and nothings really needed. theres nothing bad in it. BUt I used to have him at another house that had city water. I just but the betta conditioning in his water, bubbled it and gave it oxygen, and put him right back in. He was always fine. And Hes still alive today. I think he almost 2 years old..maybe 3...and he's been through so much, Im surprised he still in great shape and healthy. Your betta should be fine.


I don't have exact BETTA conditioning. The stuff we have is actually for a larger tank with large fish. Does that make a difference?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Use the right dosage.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The main danger with moving a fish to a new, clean tank is that the water may be different than the small tank. Either do increasing water changes with clean water in the small tank or do an acclimation process. Something like putting a fish in a small amount of water in a bucket and slowly add clean water from the new tank until the fish is in mostly new water, then put the fish in the new tank. I would let the new tank run its filters overnight to oxygenate the water, but I would never let a fish sit in cramped quarters while the new tank was 'cycling' for weeks. Move the fish, run both filters on the new tank. The fish load of the same fish in a larger tank is not going to be any bigger. It can't possibly be worse.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Whats your defination of fully planted? In a truly "fully planted" tank all you need to do is add the conditioner give it 30 seconds to circulate and put the fish in.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

KuroKyoto said:


> I don't have exact BETTA conditioning. The stuff we have is actually for a larger tank with large fish. Does that make a difference?


I don't think so. SHouldn't be that bad...


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Take out half the water from the tank its in now, im assuming its small, put it in some bottles or something, clean the tank, and top it off with water from ur 10 gallon, then put water back in 10 with the chemicals, get a zebra danio or something to cycle the tank, wait about a month maybe less if you want, it helps if u can get some filter media from an already cycled tank, then u dont have to wait as long, then you can move the betta into ur new planted tank


----------

